# Signature concern



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

I get "....too long," when I try to enter my signature Profile. The signature is a normal seven word sentence...actually rather short, IMO. 
Four other boards will accomodate it, but, SOTW won't. I find this a bit...what's a good word?....economical, frugal...?

There's no way I can shorten it.

Yeah, I know, find another sig.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

jazzbluescat said:


> I get "....too long," when I try to enter my signature Profile. The signature is a normal seven word sentence...actually rather short, IMO.
> ------------------------
> Yeah, I know, find another sig.


You guessed right, jazzbluescat  
The reason for short signatures is, that we had people spamming using a long signature, and writing replies like "Yup!" or smileys.
The essence should be in the message, and not in the signature.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

I propose that you ban these spammers as the call arises, so that I may post my informative, and if I may say, enlightening signature. Ain't no sense in my, and I'm sure others, suffering the indignity of being denied this feature because of these dastardly types.

Like for the first offense, ban for a week. The next offense, ban indefinitely.

Furthermore, I, for one, would be glad to snitch on these rascals as I come across them, for the privilege of having an elongated signature.

Ban, I say ban, send them into exile.


----------



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

jbc, we agree and we will LART anyone that abuses this, but:

* Signatures have been increased to 700 charcters *

While you could put 700 letters and spaces in your sig line, I recommend that you instead use the additional characters for a link, such as my "Dude. Support this site." sig.

If any of our Admins/Mods see inappropriate sig lines, the sig will be deleted, your profile will have the sig turned off permanently and you'll get one of our famous, "Knock it off, dude. This is your <whatever> warning." e-mails.

As mentioned previously in the FAQ, people that link to illegal websites or inappropriate content (pr0n, whatever) on this Forum will be immediately placed under temp ban and you'll have to contact Harri and beg to have your rights restored.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

My signature is coming through fine on all the sub forums except this one....go figure. Anyhow, I added "Dude, support this forum," but I don't know how to make it a link. [I thought that I did, but don't.]


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Well, now the sig's there, but, no link.

[Boy, I sure could use that editing feature.]


----------



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

Jazz, you can't just cut and paste my sig. You've gotta type the code (which I've edited for you and added to your sig; see above):

{size=2}Dude. {url=http://tinyurl.com/yfabs3}Support this Forum.{/url}{/size}

(Replace {} with [])


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Gotcha. I cut and pasted from your post, for the profile, but, it was already in my profile. I just clicked the update button.

Mucho gracias.


----------

